# My HOF shetland stallion



## hairicane (Feb 10, 2008)

I announced back in december that we had gotten Pans Cody Earl Grey HOF in halter with 200 points and 21 wins and HOF points in driving too. But it took till now for me to get photos of him. Keely found Grey and talked me into him and Im glad she did. I think he is just beautiful and we are going to be showing in driving this year. So here he is! I just snapped these of him dirty, totally natural in winter coat. Can u see why I put him in the paddock right outside my back door? I love looking at him. Everyone that comes here, horse person or not always asks "Who is that horse, he is beautiiful!".


----------



## Miniv (Feb 10, 2008)

WoW!


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2008)

He is gorgeous! And to me, his color is the icing on the cake. I *love* greys


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 10, 2008)

That is one handsome horse.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks pretty nice for a 10 year old! Nice place too, warm, looks like its really warm where you are at! LOL!

(-25 this morning!)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 10, 2008)

Very handsome boy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 10, 2008)

Very Nice.


----------



## Boinky (Feb 10, 2008)

a lot nicer looking than in his sales photo's huh!!


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 10, 2008)

He is very pretty, congratulations!

How tall is he?


----------



## hairicane (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yes its warm here in Fl., was in the 80s last week. Cooler this coming week though but no where near -25 YUK!!! Height wise we are not sure yet. He is close enough to hopefully measure into amhr. And yes Boinky I was not sold at all from those photos listing him for sale. But once I got him home and took him for a drive now Im a major fan of his!!!!



Yep Im a shetland fan now!!!!


----------



## Boinky (Feb 10, 2008)

I looked at him a couple of times accidently I didn't relise he was HOF and stuff!


----------



## SWA (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW! SUPER CONGRATS JEN!








He's AWESOME!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 10, 2008)

congrats,

he is a cute fellow


----------



## Leeana (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW he is beautiful!!! I love grey. What is his name? his bloodlines? He looks like a Michigan pony



.

Leeana


----------



## crponies (Feb 11, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I can't wait to see him cleaned up and everything!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 12, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> Looks pretty nice for a 10 year old! Nice place too, warm, looks like its really warm where you are at! LOL!
> 
> (-25 this morning!)



LOL. Are you implying 10 is old?! He's in his prime right now.

Beautiful pony!


----------



## hairicane (Feb 16, 2008)

Its been a few years since he was shown and we are coming out again this spring so he will be shown some more.

I cant find his papers right this minute but he was bred by Peter Pans Pony farm and goes back to the Cody line.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice fellow, I like him ~ Congrats on your new guy....


----------



## horsenut50 (Jun 4, 2022)

hairicane said:


> Its been a few years since he was shown and we are coming out again this spring so he will be shown some more.
> 
> I cant find his papers right this minute but he was bred by Peter Pans Pony farm and goes back to the Cody line.


Hi. I just got a mare that goes back to him and started to do a pedigree search but am not having any luck in finding his pedigree. Can you help me out? Pictures too? Thank you.


----------

